# Installing Mysql + big5 ( asian codific )



## Gio01 (Sep 23, 2009)

Hello Im ne from freebsd 
The system is easy to use and i understaind ..
today ive installed webmin easly^^
So now i need 1 help
How to install mysql and big 5 codification?
anyone tell me a procedure to install it?
thanks anymore^^


----------



## Gio01 (Sep 23, 2009)

i forgot: how to bind adreess not only localhost function?
i mean: how to geta  remote access in db?
thanks


----------



## IgorGlock (Oct 1, 2009)

*Help*

How can I install big5 charset? I need this for MySQL :\


----------



## dennylin93 (Oct 2, 2009)

For extra charsets, take a look at the WITH_XCHARSET option. I usually run `# make WITH_XCHARSET=all install clean` when installing MySQL. This builds all charsets that are available.

To save some typing, I use ports-mgmt/portconf so that the options can be read from /usr/local/etc/ports.conf.


----------



## IgorGlock (Oct 2, 2009)

It work's! Thank you!

1. cd /usr/ports/databases/mysql51-server/
2. make WITH_XCHARSET=all
3. wait then reboot


----------



## dennylin93 (Oct 2, 2009)

There's no need to reboot after an installation or upgrade. Simply do `# /usr/local/etc/rc.d/mysql-server restart`. This will only work if MySQL is enabled in /etc/rc.conf.


----------

